# Homemade rod pods



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Was thinking about how to make a rod holder that would eliminate the need for pushing a holder in the ground. So I looked around the old internet and found the great hit "rod pods" got to thinking about making one and found a post off google about how to make them, so here it is.... really nice and easy to make, plus they are a 10th of the cost of their cousins from Europe...


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Real nice! You use one inch PVC?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

the ones I have previously made were all 1/2 to 3/4 inch, but from using them now I will definitely make the next ones out of 1 inch.... a lot more sturdy


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

nice.now just affix it in a little red wagon so you can tote the rest of your equipment,then ya got it made,lol


----------

